# Brakes and rotors



## ESampson93 (Jun 23, 2019)

I just got my car back from chev and they told me I need new front and rear brakes... now I’m assuming that means rotors as well? If so is there a different rotor size for front and back and if so what are the sizes? I have a 2014 cruze 1.4 2lt RS


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ESampson93 said:


> I just got my car back from chev and they told me I need new front and rear brakes... now I’m assuming that means rotors as well?


A typical brake job only includes machining the rotors/drums. They only replace them if they're too thin to machine, or have been damaged, such as getting deep grooves from a worn pad.



> If so is there a different rotor size for front and back and if so what are the sizes? I have a 2014 cruze 1.4 2lt RS


I'm not sure. But someone else here will know.

[Edit]This thread answers that. https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/235701-brake-rotor-size.html


Doug

.


----------



## ESampson93 (Jun 23, 2019)

I’ve already bought the brakes, just need to do the rotors now. I was told shops don’t typically machine rotors anymore and the advise to just replace the entire rotor? I dunno, I’m still new to this. I’d usually just take it to a shop to get done but I figured I’d try and save myself some money and do the job myself.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ESampson93 said:


> I’ve already bought the brakes, just need to do the rotors now. I was told shops don’t typically machine rotors anymore and the advise to just replace the entire rotor? I dunno, I’m still new to this. I’d usually just take it to a shop to get done but I figured I’d try and save myself some money and do the job myself.


It's like 10-15 bucks to get a rotor turned, versus at least 30 for a new one. While i think more people replace rotors than in the past, if they still have enough material, I'd get them turned. I suspect the guys telling you to replace them are trying to up-sell you 

Doug

.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

It’s a very quick and simple brake job. I’d recommend giving it shot and trying it yourself. 

I did my front brakes and rotors in about 45 minutes.


----------



## ESampson93 (Jun 23, 2019)

Are the brakes the same size on the front and rear? It’s just the rotors that are different sizes?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Front and rear brakes are different.
Front and rear rotors are different.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

A lot of places still turn rotors. The shop I used to work for required us to turn rotors if possible unless the customers specifically requested new rotors or drums.


----------



## drspencer (Jun 19, 2019)

How many miles do you have on those rotors? They're probably fine. Rear rotors are smaller than the front....

If you insist on replacing them, check rockauto.com and google the "Rockauto coupon", copy and paste into the "where did you hear about us" on the checkout page. Expect to pay $20 a piece for Raybestos. Wagner ceramic pads is all I use on my dailys and my LeMons cars.

Starting at the right rear (furthest away from the master cylinder)
Jack up car, remove wheel
remove caliper bolts
Break bleeder screw open
using the rear caliper tool and a ratchet, recess the piston into the housing
Tighten bleeder screw
install new pads
reinstall and complete for left rear

For the front starting on passenger (right) side:
Jack up car, remove wheel
Break open the bleeder screw
Use a C-clamp to push the piston back
tighten bleeder screw
Remove caliper bolts
remove caliper and pads
reinstall

DON'T FORGET TO REFILL MASTER CYLINDER

You break open bleeder screw to release the old fluid from the system. When pushing fluid back into the piston without the bleeder open, you run the risk of damaging the ABS system as it wasn't designed to have fluid forced in that direction not to mention any particles getting caught in the small orifices. Plus, brake fluid being hygroscopic, it's prudent to change it every couple years.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ESampson93 said:


> If so is there a different rotor size for front and back and if so what are the sizes?


I must have mis-read the question 5 times. Sorry if my earlier answer was confusing - I thought you were looking for over-sized rotors for the front, having missed the "and back" part. 

Seems that upgrading rotors comes up on forums occasionally, and that's what I thought you were asking about. (It requires other over-sized parts to go with and is something I tend to shy away from.) 

I'll blame the mis-read on the old forum format  

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Centric High carbon rotors is the way to go.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/how-to-replace-front-brake-pads-rotors.128122/#post-1918178


----------

